# small amounts of oils



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Do any of you experienced soap makers recommend a supplier for buying smaller amounts of oils? I am just starting to expand out into lip balms and don't want large amounts of the oils if I don't decide to go into it after making them?
I use Columbus foods for a lot of my soap making oils but I keep my recipe simple and don't have a huge variety.
I checked out Vicki's lip balm recipe and decided to start there and see how I like. But it does require different oils than I use in my soap


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Try your local health food store, you won't pay shipping.. or even walmart in the pharmacy dept..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Or Wholesale Supplies Plus. No shipping as it's incorporated into the price of the product(s).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Honestly my advice in adding a new product like this to your line is to use a base. Hands down the best base is aromahaven.com her cocoa butter base. You simply melt it in the microwave, add any of her fabulous lip flavorings, pour (I juse little pots instead of those tedious lip tubes) let cool, lid, clean, label. It would be pretty tough to improve on her base or her price. Then move to making your own when you know they sell. Vicki


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. But I like Vickie's suggestion and am going to go with that for now. I have been spending a lot of time researching which recipes and ingredients I want to try and this makes it much simplier for now.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been going the aroma haven route too. They have nice stuff. I like that I can get everything I need at one place. I tried all the bases and ended up going with the one with avocado in it.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Brambleberry sells their lip balm base for $7 per pound less than Aroma Haven . . . .


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

tlcnubians said:


> Brambleberry sells their lip balm base for $7 per pound less than Aroma Haven . . . .


You know I have never ordered from BB. Are their shipping prices decent?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah but it isn't her cocoa butter lip balm. We do hundreds of gift bags each holiday, over a thousand around Christmas, I want cheaper also, but her flavorings and her lipbalm is just better, thicker, richer, feels good on the lips and sells. Never used Brambleberry so perhaps Caroline has used it and likes it.


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Vicki, I looked on the Aroma Haven site but I didn't see her cocoa butter base. I love cocoa butter and would like to try it but may just go with Heather's suggestion since she tested them all and liked the avocado base. Am I over looking it somehow?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope, I make my own from scratch. But I have used Brambleberry for years and know Anne-Marie personally. They have excellent products but shipping can be good or slow, depending on how busy they are and what Anne-Marie is up to. And she's a long way from Texas!

The section of the website called "Teach Soap" has some great tutorials on it.


----------

